# VOX Article - The collapse of global trade, murky protectionism, and the crisis:...



## onq (2 Jan 2010)

Long after the fact, I spotted this and apologies if its been posted here before:

"The collapse of global trade, murky protectionism, and the crisis: Recommendations for the G20"

http://www.voxeu.org/index.php?q=node/3199

Within it, although not very well highlighted in my browser was this link to the buke.

[broken link removed]

ONQ.


----------

